# Is this only me?



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm looking at my toggles in the notification bar, and and there is no wifi. I any workaround?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah why would you need a toggle when you have an annoying ass message on your pull down


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Yeah why would you need a toggle when you have an annoying ass message on your pull down


Well it's easy to disable this.
Is there any way to ENABLE the toggle? Maybe it's in the same settings file...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

What are you referring to? I see a toggle there...










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this is what he means with the vz version


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

ahh interesting ok


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> What are you referring to? I see a toggle there...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I don't know if you're aware and just rubbing it in or what(not trying to be hostile with this







), but you're on the T999(T-Mobile) and he's on i535(VZW).

The T999 doesn't have the annoying Wifi notification either.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> I don't know if you're aware and just rubbing it in or what(not trying to be hostile with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not rubbing anything in??? i really didnt know?? i thought they all are the same phone... interface-wise..


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

I removed the toggle with DROID life's guide. This phone is amazing but this is making me mad.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> not rubbing anything in??? i really didnt know?? i thought they all are the same phone... interface-wise..


It was just the way I interpreted your post, sorry for the misunderstanding.
Have a look at this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29303-verizon-s3-wifi-notification/


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

interesting..... are there any toggles further then flashlight?? or is that it?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> interesting..... are there any toggles further then flashlight?? or is that it?


I didn't even know there was a flashlight toggle... I think that's your ROM and not stock TouchWhiz?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

hmmm listen.... the dude that made my rom.. hes on xda... i got him signing up for rootz now and hes gonna post the rom in the t-mobile section.... the rom does have extra quick toggles also...... if we can get him to port it over to verizon, i think that would solve the OPS question and add to the cause.... kernel is NOT touched in this rom...it should work


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> hmmm listen.... the dude that made my rom.. hes on xda... i got him signing up for rootz now and hes gonna post the rom in the t-mobile section.... the rom does have extra quick toggles also...... if we can get him to port it over to verizon, i think that would solve the OPS question and add to the cause.... kernel is NOT touched in this rom...it should work


Yeah but he has to swap out the radio files with the VZW radio files I'd think.
Apparently it's more work than that too but I don't know.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

no way to leave the radio files un touched just like the kernel??? im no dev nor understand anything about coding soo my bad


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> no way to leave the radio files un touched just like the kernel??? im no dev nor understand anything about coding soo my bad


Well the radio files should be in the system image, so if he builds his ROM off of the source code that Samsung released for the i535 it should work fine.
There's a lot of SHOULDS here. lol

The point is you can't just flash his ROM and expect it to work. Which I suppose he already knows.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Well the radio files should be in the system image, so if he builds his ROM off of the source code that Samsung released for the i535 it should work fine.
> There's a lot of SHOULDS here. lol
> 
> The point is you can't just flash his ROM and expect it to work. Which I suppose he already knows.


well.. doesnt hurt to ask! http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29556-romgsm782012-team-sonic-presents-freegs3-r3-special-fiveohfox-edition/


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

The toggle menu doesn't scroll ? I thought I read that it did on the other carriers , so the verizon s3 doesn't do that either ?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

acras said:


> The toggle menu doesn't scroll ? I thought I read that it did on the other carriers , so the verizon s3 doesn't do that either ?


My toggles scroll. When I swipe the toggles to the left, the additional toggles after screen rotation are - power saving, airplane mode, driving mode, and sync. Would love wifi and flashlight toggles, but I'll just have to wait for a custom ROM that has them.


----------



## siff (Aug 26, 2011)

Just go to the app store and install any of the dozen or so free toggle widgets and install it on your phone. That's what I did and it works fine. A small price to pay to get rid of that bullskeet pop up.


----------

